# Mini 7" Horizontal Shaper Advice Needed



## opensourcefan (Dec 22, 2022)

I want to get a small shaper just for fun. Needs to be small, was thinking around the 7" mark as that's what seems to be typical.

Any suggestions on which brand is worth chasing, and where I may be able to find one?Was thinking if all else fails I'll get a set of plans and make one but would rather make replacement parts for an existing machine.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2022)

Some Shaper Info for those interested
					

http://www.neme-s.org/shapers/shaper_columns.html




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Jan 7, 2023)

The shaper that you find is the one that you want. Atlas machines have mixed reviews , but their shaper was the best machine they made. It was quite good in fact. At least that's what others have said.

A shaper can do internal splines, key ways, and gears, so they are handy.There are attachments for milling machines that turn them into shapers, they are called slotters.  Shapers are frequently used to clean rust off of steel before an expensive carbide end mill gets dulled on it.  At 10" they are a honest machine shop tool.


----------



## Proxule (Jan 7, 2023)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> The shaper that you find is the one that you want.


You sir nailed that one 100%


----------

